# Harmonia Cordis International Classical Guitar Festival 2013



## harmoniacordis

Program
12.08.2013 - 19.00 • Antoine Moriniere (F); Thibaut Garcia (F)
13.08.2013 - 19.00 • Radu Vâlcu (Ro); Bogdan Mihăilescu (F)
14.08.2013 - 19.00 • Podhorszky Gábor (Uk), Beke István Ferenc (Ro); Székely Alpár, Szántó Lóránd, Pîntea Andrei-Cosmin, Kováts István, Bíró Endre(Ro)
15.08.2013 - 19.00 • Eduard Leață (Ro); Csáki András (Hu)
16.08.2013 - 19.00 • Judicael Perroy (F)
17.08.2013 - 19.00 • Quatuor Eclisses: Gabriel Bianco, Arkaitz Chambonnet, Pierre Lelievre, Benjamin Valette (F)
18.08.2013 - 17.00 • Concertul școlii mureșene / Marosvásárhelyi gitáriskola koncertje (Sala Mică / Kisterem)
18.08.2013 - 19.00 • JAZZ: Pusztai Antal (A); Enyed Károly, Asztalos Zsolt, Pîntea Mihai-Alexandru, Mădălina Ioana Petre (Ro)​


----------

